# Using Spyder3 Express with dual monitors



## Alandb (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got an Asus PA246q to use in a dual monitor system. I have Spyder3 Express and am trying to calibrate the new second monitor. Spyder does not seem to want to recognize the second monitor. Is there a way to get Spyder to recognize the new monitor or to make the second monitor the primary monitor for Spyder? Any suggestions?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't answer your question for the Spyder 3, but with my i1Display 2 I have to move the window of the calibration software to the second monitor to calibrate/profile the second monitor.

Beat


----------



## edgley (Dec 11, 2011)

For me I choose the multi display calibrate option.
It does the first monitor, then does the second.
It just switches between the two when it needs too.

If I then run the tool again, or another option, there is a drop down to switch between monitors.


----------



## rccoleman (Dec 11, 2011)

The 'Express' version doesn't explicitly support multiple monitors - that's part of what you get with 'Pro' and above. I think there's a hack where you connect each individually and rename the profiles, but you're really just better off using Spyder3Pro where it's actually supported.


----------



## Alandb (Dec 12, 2011)

I solved it by disconnecting the original monitor and Spyder automatically went to the second monitor


----------



## rccoleman (Dec 12, 2011)

If it's anything like Spydet2express, it saves the profile with the same name and you have to do some minor gymnastics for both to coexist.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 13, 2011)

rccoleman said:


> If it's anything like Spydet2express, it saves the profile with the same name and you have to do some minor gymnastics for both to coexist.



I use a Spyder2Express and just rename each profile after the monitor I just profiled.  This prevents any mix-ups of profiles later on.

--Ken


----------

